
Marvell announces 96-core ThunderX3 Arm server processor - eaguyhn
https://www.networkworld.com/article/3533355/marvell-announces-96-core-thunderx3-arm-server-processor.html
======
aDfbrtVt
"Marvell is going for the single monolithic chip design rather than breaking
it up into chiplets" Wouldn't this be a nightmare from a yield perspective?
There's a reason why AMD/Intel use chiplets...

------
webmobdev
This is interesting. I wonder when we'll have desktops and laptops with ARM
chips though? Will the tipping point be when Apple launches an ARM based Mac
Mini or MacBook?

